
Eric Schmidt Tells Charlie Rose Google Is "Unlikely" To Buy Twitter - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/07/eric-schmidt-tells-charlie-rose-google-is-unlikely-to-buy-twitter-and-wants-to-turn-phones-into-tvs/
======
tptacek
Is this any kind of news at all? Wouldn't Eric Schmidt have to be made of
stupid to tell Charlie Rose that Google was likely to buy Twitter?

From Michael Lewis' "Wall Street on the Tundra", writing about Iceland:

“They wanted to know,” says Shearer, “why our share price had risen so rapidly
over the past couple of days. So I laughed and said, ‘I think you’ll find the
reason is that Mr. Einarsson, the chairman of Kaupthing, said two days ago,
like an idiot, that he was going to make a bid for Singer and Friedlander.’”
In August 2005, Singer and Friedlander became Kaupthing Singer and
Friedlander, and Shearer quit, he said, out of fear of what might happen to
his reputation if he stayed.

~~~
volida
Well, if they wanted twitter they'd probably already attempted to buy it. My
guess is that twitter is not for sale.

------
zandorg
Went away with:

@Eric wants people to capture evil police people on their phones.

@Those crazy 20-percenters will solve how to make money off YouTube SOMEHOW.

@Micropayments of 1 cent, 3 cents, per video, so Ted Nelson now vindicated.

@Eric has a healthy sense of humour.

@"We've seen an explosion" [of usage...] - funny phrasing, given he was
talking about evil terrorists using Google Earth.

@Map reduce isn't just CPUs - Google's developers tackle problems in parallel.

Great interview!

------
zaidf
Sounds to me like they really _want_ to buy Twitter.

